# ה"בוא" החדש



## Abaye

בתקופה האחרונה התנפלה על הדיבור הישראלי, כולל כלי התקשורת, המילה "בוא" במובן שלא היה קיים קודם לכן. לדוגמא השופטת המודחת כרייף בראיון ל"עובדה": "קשר מיני-חברי, מה קרה? בוא, קרה, קרה, לא מיתממת. קרה, לא בסדר, אסון לאומי. בוא, זה לא רצח המונים באמת".

ה"בוא" הזה פירושו "אל תשחק אותה", "אל תהיה נאיבי", "אני מבינה דברים שנסתרים מעינייך" וכדומה.

מבחינתי השימוש הזה הגיע יש מאין, כאילו דגר איפשהו ואז הדביק אותנו עם פקטור R בשמיים. מישהו יודע להגיד מאיפה הביטוי הגיע ומתי זה קרה?


----------



## LXNDR

האנגלי שגם הוא מבוסס על פועל *לבוא* *come on* נשמע כמו​


----------



## amikama

כן, גם לדעתי זהו קיצור של הביטוי "בוא הנה"/"בוא'נה", או של בוא + פועל (בוא לא נגזים, בוא נהיה רציניים).

פקטור R בשמיים? בוא'נה, הגזמת. ==> פקטור R בשמיים? בוא...


----------



## Abaye

אני מודע לדימיון שבין הביטוי בעברית לרעהו  האנגלי, אבל לא יכול להסביר את הדרך שבא הופיע פתאום ולכן ההנחה ששאלנו את הביטוי מאנגלית נראית לי נסיבתית מדי. אני חושב גם שבעברית יש למילה עוצמה יתרה, יכולתי לתרגם למשל כ"תרגיע" או "אל תתעווז עלי", אם כי את זה אפשר להסביר באופי נטול האנדרסטיימנט של יושבי הלבאנט.


----------



## GeriReshef

לי זה נשמע יותר כחלופה מקוצרת של Let's ולא של Come on: 
בוא לא נסחף
בוא נעמיד דברים על דיוקם
בוא לא ניתמם
בוא נרגיע


----------



## Abaye

GeriReshef said:


> לי זה נשמע יותר כחלופה מקוצרת של Let's ולא של Come on:


אני חושד שאנחנו לא מדברים על אותו "בוא". הן הבוא'נה come on שהזכירו @LXNDR ו @amikama והן הבוא של let's הם משהו אחר. בתקופה האחרונה יש "בוא" בתחילת משפט כאמירה עצמאית ולכן אחריה פסיק (או סימן קריאה אם נרצה), עם משמעות כפי שצוין למעלה. כשמדובר בסלנג קשה לפעמים לסווג, ועדיין על פי הדרך שאנשים משתמשים ב"בוא" הזה, אני מרגיש שהוא דבר שנוצר פתאום. ראה את הציטוט למעלה מדבריה של השופטת לשעבר שקרוב ל come on אבל באופן מובהק יותר חזק ודווקאי.


----------



## Abaye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555452084606193664


----------



## LXNDR

מושפע מאנגלית ברמות​


----------

